# [SOLVED] Canon IP4840 Error Code 6A81



## Johnny1982

Hi guys. I've got a Canon IP4840 printer that we use at work to print photos. It's happened before that we got this error (6A81) and we fixed it when we saw that the sponge was out of place and hampering the head from going back into position. Google reveals that it's a Purge Unit Error. Everything looks ok in the printer, I'm just busy resetting the printer from what I read on Google. 

Does anybody know if there is a way to fix this. I can only turn the printer on after 10mins, then I'll post back if the "solution" worked.


----------



## Johnny1982

*Re: Canon IP4840 Error Code 6A81*

After following this reset procedure: 

1) Hold the On/Off button for 1 sec. until the printer shuts off.
2) Unplug the USB cable and then the power cord.
3) Press the power button for 1 sec.
4) Wait 10 minutes, then plug the power cord back in and then the USB cable.
5) Press the power button to turn it on again. 

Problem still persists.


----------



## Johnny1982

*Re: Canon IP4840 Error Code 6A81*

It appears that the sponge that captures all the waste ink when the printer does a head cleaning was not moving to its original position. Just moved it manually to its position and it works now.


----------

